# ENTP or INTP



## elhefe (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently got back from a testing of sorts, and, to make the story short, the person I was working with, who is an ENTP who has been working almost 30 years in her field, said this about me when talking with my parents. 

Please note that this was through observation/ communication with me and not based on a test

-I was an extreme (in terms of on a scale) extroverted processor
-I tend to let all my ideas spill out. 
-I tend to develop my thinking through communication with others
-I am very extroverted with my thoughts- I tend to be very communicative

I always thought I was an introvert/ambivert, I guess extroverted in desires and more introverted in practice. Examples

*Introverted*-
I dont have the best social skills, am bad at small talk
I have interest in being friends with people, but often find a lot of them to be boring
Because of this, I have a medium/small circle of friends
It is hard for me to relate to a lot of people (could be my high school in paticular, this was not a problem at all in grade/middle school)
I tend to talk less around people that are older than me (adults are fine, but I am a freshman and tend to be less at ease when talking with juniors/seniors)

*Extroverted*-
I have a desire to talk to a lot of other people
Get bored or annoyed when people don't talk/ engage in conversation
I am good at making friends in new groups of people, though I often find that I later lose interest in many of them
I like social events, and they often energize me, and sometimes drain me
Everything listed at the top

So basically, I'm wondering if I am an INTP or ENTP. I don't know too much about functions, but my dominant function is Ne, and I am without question an xNTP


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Same boat I'm in pretty much. I just pick introvert so that I can have an excuse to avoid social functions. ; )


----------



## elhefe (Dec 29, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Same boat I'm in pretty much. I just pick introvert so that I can have an excuse to avoid social functions. ; )


I would pick ENTP, just because the name The Visionaries > The Thinkers


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

But then people will expect you to entertain them, and go bowling and such whenever they ask. D:


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

You sound like an ENTP to me. ENTx's are usually pretty picky about who they will be friends with, & being an extrovert doesn't necessarily mean you will be good at small talk. As for not being able to relate to people & being uncomfortable talking with people who are older than you, I don't think that really has anything to do with being an extrovert or introvert.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

I say ENTP. Everything you put down matches me but I know I'm not an INTP. I know some INTPs as well and there's a big difference on the amount of Ti we use.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

elhefe said:


> *Introverted*-
> I dont have the best social skills, am bad at small talk
> I have interest in being friends with people, but often find a lot of them to be boring
> Because of this, I have a medium/small circle of friends
> ...


This sounds more ENTP than INTP. You pretty much listed all the problems my ENTP ex would have with socializing.



Promethea said:


> Same boat I'm in pretty much. I just pick introvert so that I can have an excuse to avoid social functions. ; )


You seem like the selector subtype of ENTP.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

vel said:


> You seem like the selector subtype of ENTP.


What's the selector type? I hate going out to social functions at times too (when there's a lot of sensors involved).


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Between those two, you're definitely an ENTP over an INTP. Being an extrovert doesn't mean that you have great social skills necessarily.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> What's the selector type? I hate going out to social functions at times too (when there's a lot of sensors involved).


Within each type there is an introversion-extraversion gradient. The more introverted individuals within the type will typically spend more time using their introverted functions, while the more extraverted individuals will be emphasizing their extraverted functions. This creates subtypes though some people are smack in the middle and don't belong to either, but some very clearly fall into one or the other subtype.

Selector ENTP subtype - greater use of Ti


> The logical subtype tries to project the impression of a serious person. Can be sharp and, from time to time, even inconsiderate. They are self-assured and speak quickly, usually with a categorical tone. Are unduly categorical in their judgments and tend to impose their opinion on others. Sometimes appears energetic and self-confident; are impatient and cannot always wait for a speaker to finish before interrupting. Often take great new interests and try to find these a practical embodiment; will actively and vigorously defend their interests but after they flare up and offend someone they will consciously make note and try to correct their position. Very ambitious and prone to take offense to mere trifles, however, after a while will again return to an affable and benevolent state. Behaviors are unpredictable and full of contrast. Appear tenacious, gait and gestures seem confident but are poorly coordinated. Pose without restraint, capable of quickly closing a distance. A very slim figure is characteristic for them. Worry little about their health


Invetor ENTP subtype - higher on Ne-Fe


> Give the impression that they’re flying in the clouds, may appear childish/naïve. A socially adept conversationalist; read much and are inquisitive, willingly discuss new information with associates and are interested in their opinion. Their seemingly shy demeanour combines with coolness and obstinacy when they begin to defend their point of view. They like to discuss but rarely ever end these disputes in conflict. Often smile at associates without need of an occasion. Use an identical smile when they speak about both, ridiculous and serious, subject matter. Attempt being kind to all and do not take personal offence to remarks. In employment they are patient and, despite forgetfulness, tend to finish work which interests them. Gestures and speech seem either slowed down or accelerated. Pose with ease, appear absent-minded, gait and movements seem uncertain/weak-willed. Excellent sense of novelty. They frequently become the originator of many inventions and discoveries. Unsurpassed generator of ideas. In their suggestions they is very daring. However, they easily drop a project if they are bored with it and they then feel drawn to a new, more captivating project. Dynamic, talks rapidly, with many gestures. Frequently of stocky built.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

vel said:


> Within each type there is an introversion-extraversion gradient. The more introverted individuals within the type will typically spend more time using their introverted functions, while the more extraverted individuals will be emphasizing their extraverted functions. This creates subtypes though some people are smack in the middle and don't belong to either, but some very clearly fall into one or the other subtype.
> 
> Selector ENTP subtype - greater use of Ti
> 
> ...


I remember that. I'm definitely an inventor. Guess I just don't like certain people.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> I remember that. I'm definitely an inventor. Guess I just don't like certain people.


I'm not sure you're ENTP actually. You seem more like the organizer subtype of ESTP.


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the OP is definitely ENTP.

The problems voiced regarding desire to socialize vs. actual ability to socialize are a dilemma I know I face a lot too.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

vel said:


> I'm not sure you're ENTP actually. You seem more like the organizer subtype of ESTP.


Interesting. I looked up the organizer subtype and it seems pretty true. But the inventor entp subtype is just too strong in me. I'm definitely an idea generator above all things. My friends have even told me that I'm always scheming and dreaming.

What have you seen from me that makes you think that I'm an estp organizer?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with what's been said, probably a very picky extrovert. I know a ton of extroverts who are so selective with their friends that they barely ever meet new people. The bit you said about not talking around people who are older than you is actually an excellent social observation (we are expected to be courteous and quiet in front of our elders) and something I have never been able to do. I am introverted, and I babble like a freaking crazy person around my elders sometimes. In fact I talk a lot about myself and enjoy talking to new people. I just prefer to focus internally. Try to think less about how you relate to people, and more about how you relate to yourself and/or the rest of the world. Do you spend more time thinking about how the world effects you, or how you effect the world? Do you need a lot of time for quiet self-reflection, or would you rather spend your time understanding the other people and things going on around you? Do you feel more "in your element" at home alone or with your friends?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> Interesting. I looked up the organizer subtype and it seems pretty true. But the inventor entp subtype is just too strong in me. I'm definitely an idea generator above all things. My friends have even told me that I'm always scheming and dreaming.
> 
> What have you seen from me that makes you think that I'm an estp organizer?


Just the general vibe I get from your posts, seems to most closely resemble the Ti-ESTPs that I've known. You often describe concrete events and the synthesis that you do seems to be heavily Se-flavored.

As for generating ideas I really don't think this is the jurisdiction of just ENTPs. ISFJs and ISTJs are typically stereotyped as least creative of the 16 MBTI types. However, if you do a search for famous ISTJ or ISFJ personalities you'll see that there have been writers, poets, comedians, actors, movie producers among them i.e. professions that require creativity and generating ideas and not just sitting in your cubicle 9/5, which runs contrary to the stereotype.


----------



## elhefe (Dec 29, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I agree with what's been said, probably a very picky extrovert. I know a ton of extroverts who are so selective with their friends that they barely ever meet new people. The bit you said about not talking around people who are older than you is actually an excellent social observation (we are expected to be courteous and quiet in front of our elders) and something I have never been able to do. I am introverted, and I babble like a freaking crazy person around my elders sometimes. In fact I talk a lot about myself and enjoy talking to new people. I just prefer to focus internally. Try to think less about how you relate to people, and more about how you relate to yourself and/or the rest of the world. Do you spend more time thinking about how the world effects you, or how you effect the world? Do you need a lot of time for quiet self-reflection, or would you rather spend your time understanding the other people and things going on around you? Do you feel more "in your element" at home alone or with your friends?



This definitely makes a lot of sense. I spend a lot more time concerning myself with how a social group/system functions rather than how it affects me. I also tend to think by interacting with other people rather than thinking on my own, and probably rely on other people more than most introverts. The thing I was getting at with older people is that I have trouble socializing with people if I can't relate, it doesn't really have anything to do with manners.

Thanks for the help, I think ENTP makes a lot more sense to me.


----------

